# New Suzuki DF20A 20HP for the Nano-Skiff



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

After about 10 years with a 9.9 Merc I finally decided to upgrade. 9.9 was good enough when I went alone but a total dog when I took a friend. My dad ended up getting the exact same boat about a year ago and bought a 15hp Merc. So after about a year of hearing how fast his was and not being able to keep up (even when I was solo and he had a guest), I knew it was time to step it up. I bought this Suzuki online and had it shipped to me. I had been reading about it for almost a year and got tired of not finding hardly any reviews. The EFI made me kind of nervous but what the heck. Here's a couple short videos of it running in the driveway. If I can get out sometime this weekend maybe I'll have a water test video and some GPS numbers. I hope to be able to answer any questions for anyone else that has been looking at them for a while.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKI0qgkKs8U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMZr9MGSJ7Y


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm definitely interested in your thoughts. That motor is definitely on my radar as well as the hatsu 20 and 2 stroke 25's for my GF-16 build.


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

I bought a new suzuki 20hp efi last August online, because of the low weight and I thought the EFI would decrease carb issues. It ran o.k. until it stranded me in early December, and 2 certified Suzuki mechanics, multiple calls with Suzuki and 2 months later, I still don't have my boat back, or know what's wrong with it. Now I'm completely disgusted with the entire company, which sucks because the new 25 and 30hp motors sound pretty cool. This is just my experience, and hopefully no one else has problems like this, but a warranty is only useful if the motor is actually fixed, and Suzuki seems unwilling or unable to do this.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

I hope this is a rare issue. Sorry to hear about your issues with them. I hope the problem with the motor and the way it is being handled is not typical.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> I had been reading about it for almost a year and got tired of not finding hardly any reviews. The EFI made me kind of nervous but what the heck.


Not much out there one this motor. Even youtube, most of the videos are Russian and are mounted on inflatable boats. I go back and forth daily in weather to buy the Suzuki 20 four stroke or try to find a used Merc 25 two stoke for my IPB 14. I will be eagerly watching this thread.


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Others will probably comment, but if not, please note that a number of other users on this site have had nothing but good things to say about the DF20A, and it's not my intent to scare someone from buying the motor. 
It seems most outboards manufactured now are relatively high quality, and I'm betting that most individual units Suzuki produces function as they should. I _am _ concerned with the ability of the company to fix a defective unit in a timely manner. Hopefully others will in time be able to describe positive experiences with Suzuki and their warranty.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Others will probably comment, but if not, please note that a number of other users on this site have had nothing but good things to say about the DF20A, and it's not my intent to scare someone from buying the motor.
> It seems most outboards manufactured now are relatively high quality, and I'm betting that most individual units Suzuki produces function as they should.  I _am _ concerned with the ability of the company to fix a defective unit in a timely manner.  Hopefully others will in time be able to describe positive experiences with Suzuki and their warranty.


yes I do hope this is an isolated problem and im certainly sorry to hear your having such a problem with them lord knows I would be pizzed beyond belief


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

23-24mph with 238lbs of muscleman in the front of the boat. 28mph with just me. No fishing stuff. No cooler, trolling motor, battery, poles or tackle. I don't know much about props but think I need a different one. With just me it seems like it'd hit the rev limiter just every now and then at full throttle. I could back out a hair an have no problem. I'm sure this size moor was meant for a larger (heavier) boat. I'll probably buy a tach for it so I can watch. Going solo plus adding the weight off the TM and battery maybe help. This thing throws my tiny boat on plane in an instant. Starts easy. Way more quiet than my 9.9 mercury. Idles better han the mercury ever did. Seems like it vibrates the hull more if that's possible though? Overall, I had a blast and hope it stays running for 10 years like the last motor.


----------



## airbornemike (Oct 2, 2013)

Nice review, thanks for posting your numbers. What's your hull weight?


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

I once found the original ad for my boat and I think it spec'd the hull at 160lbs.. Not real sure. The GPS #s were done with a phone. I will redo with a Garmin GPS72 on the next trip. Looks like I can experiment with a propeller for under $100.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I also have the 20hp. It has been a great engine thus far. I have about 50hrs on it now. I moved up from a yami 15hp 2stk. Night and day difference in performance. I have a customized hi-sider (not a fast hull) and with two guys and gear my yami would push around 19ish. The zuke does close to 24mph. When I overload the boat with camping gear, the yami can't get on plane, the zuke does with ease and pushes the boat at 20mph. This weekend I went 21mi. on a little shy of 1.5gal of fuel. 

I wrote a review a while back about the pro's and con's of the motor. I'll try to find it...


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Found it...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1383749620/9#9


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks. That was a good read. I agree on the vibration as a con. But that seems like it so far.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I finally got off the fence and ordered one for my IPB. New engine, warranty, half the fuel to haul around, no mixing gas and oil, fuel injection. I think its the way to go.


----------



## Spooky (Jan 22, 2008)

Very cool skeeter. Do you have a build thread? The search on this site is frustrating. 

I'm planing to get the remote version of your motor for my highsider and its good to see some feedback on these motors. 

flyfshrmn I've seen your build on CG awesome mods on your highsider. How much do you think your hull weighs?


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

> Very cool skeeter. Do you have a build thread? The search on this site is frustrating.
> 
> I'm planing to get the remote version of your motor for my highsider and its good to see some feedback on these motors.
> 
> flyfshrmn I've seen your build on CG awesome mods on your highsider. How much do you think your hull weighs?


It's actually a GlassMagic Nomad, not a Skeeter. My bro-in-law is building an old Skeeter now though. No build thread for this boat.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

It comes with a 10pitch prop. I ordered a Solas Amita 11pitch. I put it on and took my wife and son out yesterday with the GPS72. 23mph with them, 27.3 with just me. The 10 pitch was giving me problems hitting the rev limiter last time while I was by myself but with the new 11pitch it did not happen. I am pleased with the numbers. I really wanted to hit 30 but it just did not happen... probably for the better. It feels very fast the way it is for a 12' boat. The next time I take someone with me I may try the stock prop again and compare to the 23mph# with the same GPS.




I let my son run the GPS. I hope he read the numbers right since he held it upside down the whole time!


----------



## Spooky (Jan 22, 2008)

27 is crazy fast for a boat that size. I'll be happy if I hit 25. Mine tops out right now at 22 with a 15 horse mariner.

That's a very cool little boat you have. I wish they still made them like that.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah it feels solid at 27. It's really comfortable until it's time to turn or jump a wake. I'm a bit worried I may slide it if I dont pay attention. I will not be letting other people drive it unless I really trust them. After 10 years of having it I've finally learned where NOT to take it and WHEN not to take it somewhere at all. Flats and bayous. I stay out of the bay unless it is freaky calm.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I got a call from the shipping company, I am picking mine up tomorrow. How long is the break in period? 20 hrs? What exactly does it consist of? No full power runs for the first 20 hrs?


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

It will say in the manual. After several hours you can go full throttle just not for extended periods of time. It's the most boring and grueling part of new motor buying. 

I can guarantee I followed the break in period EXACTLY. :-/


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> It will say in the manual. After several hours you can go full throttle just not for extended periods of time. It's the most boring and grueling part of new motor buying.
> 
> I can guarantee I followed the break in period EXACTLY.  :-/


Uh huh, worse than dress shopping with the wife/girlfriend/mistress! ;D

I did a LOT of exploring while breaking in the motor, hit a new ramp, grab a map and see what is out there. At least that way you will see some new territory while breaking in the motor. Oh and a cooler full of cold beverages helps too.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

That is some good advise. Take the camera and just explore.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

After 20 hours, change the oil and drive it like you stole it!


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

> I got a call from the shipping company, I am picking mine up tomorrow. How long is the break in period? 20 hrs? What exactly does it consist of? No full power runs for the first 20 hrs?


I think the motor electronically limits the throttle during the break-in period...so it's hard to screw it up. I babied it for the first few trips and then I thought I'd open her up for a brief moment to see how it ran at full throttle. Shortly past 3/4 it just bounced off a rev-limiter of some kind. 

The completion of the break-in period took longer than I wanted (as others have said, take the opportunity to do some low-speed exploring or cruising with the wife/girlfriend/dog) but eventually the light on the motor started flashing while it was running (indication it's due for an oil change) and so I changed the oil and filter, reset the light and have been good to go ever since.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Mine has a rev limiter in N at about 2300rpm and in F around +6200rpm. A good prop fixed that. Now I run around 5200rpm.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info. The new motor arrived today, starting the break in period Friday.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks good man! I had to take the 'LeanBurn', 'EFI" and the other sticker on the direct top of the cowl. Just seems like too many stickers. Pocket knife and WD-40 did the trick. 

I did not know that maybe the rev limiter hit because of the break in time.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> Looks good man! I had to take the 'LeanBurn', 'EFI" and the other sticker on the direct top of the cowl. Just seems like too many stickers. Pocket knife and WD-40 did the trick.
> 
> I did not know that maybe the rev limiter hit because of the break in time.


Yep. About ~2300rpms when in neutral...


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Good to know. I bet it said that in the book that I barely read before going out and having fun lol


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Here's my decal design to replace the factory ones on the sides.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

SHARP,you've obviously got some artistic blood running through you!


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Spooky (Jan 22, 2008)

Slick. Ordered mine last weekend.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

> Slick. Ordered mine last weekend.



Took mine out for the third time on Sunday. It just feels better everytime. Uses quite a bit more gas than my old 9.9 but maybe I'm just having more fun. I should probably spend more time at 3/4 throttle


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I am at the point in the break in procedure where I can do some full throttle runs. We were out in the boat Sunday and I took a short clip of the new Zuk pushing the IPB 14. I didn't have batteries for my GPS and I didn't have my GoPro with me so the quality kind of sucks but you get the idea. So far I am VERY happy with this engine. I would guess around 25 MPH with two of us in the boat.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIDJOYqbNTQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Thats pretty dang sweet!


----------



## frostbite (Jul 17, 2008)

Skidiver are u running the stock prop on the Suzuki 20hp and how high above transom would u say your motor is with the jackplate?


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> Skidiver are u running the stock prop on the Suzuki 20hp and how high above transom would u say your motor is with the jackplate?


I am using the stock prop. Its not a jack plate per say, its a tilt and trim unit. I just went out and measured, exactly 2 1/4" above the transom and 5 1/2" back from the transom.

The tilt and trim unit stock was 4" above the transom and I tried it like that but the prop kept blowing out at full throttle unless the engine was trimmed way under, that caused the nose plowing everyone is complaining about on the other thread. I cut 1 3/4" off the top of the trim unit and I think its about perfect now. I can trim the engine up at full throttle and no nose plowing, rides great! Although at the end of that video we hit some boat wakes and the last one we went airborne. 

http://www.bobsmachine.com/Clamp-on-motor-tilt-and-trim-Action-Series-40HP-100-701100.htm


----------



## frostbite (Jul 17, 2008)

Thx skydiver. Im in the process of getting my ipb rigged up Suzuki should be here tomo so just been thinking about some dif options once again thanks for the help


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

No problem.


----------



## cypressswamp (Jun 13, 2017)

Edfish said:


> I bought a new suzuki 20hp efi last August online, because of the low weight and I thought the EFI would decrease carb issues. It ran o.k. until it stranded me in early December, and 2 certified Suzuki mechanics, multiple calls with Suzuki and 2 months later, I still don't have my boat back, or know what's wrong with it. Now I'm completely disgusted with the entire company, which sucks because the new 25 and 30hp motors sound pretty cool. This is just my experience, and hopefully no one else has problems like this, but a warranty is only useful if the motor is actually fixed, and Suzuki seems unwilling or unable to do this.


Did suzuki ever remedy the issue?


----------

